# The Wallpaper Thread



## Chris

If you find slick wallpaper, fire it up.  I'll start it off with one for Ken.


----------



## Chris

And one for Leon:


----------



## Chris

A Terraformed Mars from the Wikipedia page:


----------



## Chris

Random goodness from NASA:


----------



## Chris

Another for Ken (As you can tell, I'm looking for new wallpaper right now. ):


----------



## Chris

Highest quality picture of the surface of the sun:


----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris

It's a good thing I don't have flood control!


----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris




----------



## playstopause

Mine at the moment...


----------



## Jason




----------



## D-EJ915

that one is so fucked up, JJ said he masturbated to it when I linked him to it...

that pool pic is cool


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Chris

Here's that slick one that was posted a while back.


----------



## Leon

that close-up of the Sun is pretty F'ing cool


----------



## Uber Mega

Damn, my pic won't show....I fail  right click and "open image" works though.


----------



## DarkKnight369

I made this a long time ago for my desktop at work.


----------



## Pauly

If you like fractals this is the best site on the internet. I can't link any of the images because he doesn't roll like dat! Go to the 'terms of use' and get the username/password so you can view the images. They come in REALLY high rez and I think they're beautiful.

Blatte's Backgrounds

You can't appreciate these until you see them full screen, the detail is amazing.


----------



## Digital Black

..


----------



## Michael

A few I alternate between...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Found these today. Thought they were pretty cool.


----------



## ohio_eric

Chris said:


> And one for Leon:



I've actually used that as my wallpaper since it came out.


----------



## Randy

The current wallpaper on my work computer, via interfacelift:


----------



## ibznorange

Classic


----------



## abyss258

Here's mine.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

I like simple and dark wallpapers so its soothing to look at ...

this is my newest find


----------



## Shannon

As usual, I can't show MY wallpapers on here.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

This is mine courtesy of my wonderful BF.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## sami




----------



## sami

some video games made into wallpapers: desktopgaming


----------



## Slayer89

Here's mine which I like quite a bit ...


----------



## Rick

playstopause said:


>



I'd get on my knees for her.


----------



## playstopause

Fo' sure.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

this is mine:


----------



## Toshiro

Current:


----------



## sami

80 Absolutely Beautiful Video Game Wallpapers | Wallpapers


also: (dual display)








I didn't get these pics off that link above btw. They're also edited by me.


----------



## Randy

Wow, that's a tiny taskbar thingy.


----------



## sami

yeah, i'm a neat freak, lol.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Scar Symmetry said:


> this is mine:



and now it's mine


----------



## Martin_777

Here's mine. 1969 Dodge Charger ... Love it!


----------



## mattofvengeance

And a day later, it's already changed.


----------



## Daemoniac

Mine's alternating between these three at the moment (I made them ):


----------



## ncbrock

dual screens


----------



## wannabguitarist

Windows 7 FTW


----------



## hufschmid

HDR Photography


----------



## Slayer89




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Because I'm a raving Megatokyo fan.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

here is my desktop tonight, it changes everyday.


----------



## TimSE

^^ thats awesome


----------



## Arminius




----------



## samurai7drew

XP FTW!

Although, I'm waiting for a new laptop to arrive at my door as
I type. Then it will be WIN7 FTW for sure.


----------



## Zak1233

I miss my XP bar too! haha but Windows 7 is awesome. Never upgraded to vista, but going from XP to 7 was a better choice IMO.


----------



## Kheros

wannabguitarist said:


> Windows 7 FTW



Agreed.


----------



## Arminius

You fools ought to know it's all 'bout the penguin. Even though I'm currently typing off of my xp install right now 






Definitely has a more spartan look than ubuntu, even though ubuntu only takes 8 seconds to load


----------



## Variant




----------



## Arminius

^ Well that's cool


----------



## DeathMetalDean

lol I got 2 distributions, ubuntu & kubuntu. PENGUIN POWER  4 desktops on each  xD


----------



## Arminius

DeathMetalDean said:


> PENGUIN POWER


----------



## keeper006

Slayer89 said:


>


 GALACTUS! Thanks for this


----------



## Arminius




----------



## MikeH

Here's my background on my BRAND NEW HP LAPTOP!!!!!!






Oh, and Windows 7 FTW.


----------



## sakeido

I love this movie so hard


----------



## samurai7drew

heres my new laptop with win7


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

I have this pic for a desktop on my new iMac, my old PowerBook G4, and my internal screen on my LG Voyager cell phone


----------



## synrgy

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I have this pic for a desktop on my new iMac, my old PowerBook G4, and my internal screen on my LG Voyager cell phone



I guess something's wrong with me, cause the moment I looked at that the first thing I thought was that she was clearly just trained by a whole bunch of Spartan men. 

Here's my desktop @ work:






*edit* the glass of brandy in Predator's hand gets me every time.


----------



## Slayer89




----------



## Daemoniac

^ Awesome 

I still haven't played MGS4  I need to. Hell, I still need a PS3


----------



## Slayer89

Honestly, I still haven't finished it. I actually haven't played at all in a while. The cut scenes with Raiden fighting are just the most badass cut scenes (at least of fighting) that I've ever seen.


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Zak1233

Orig resolution 3200 x 900, had to resize the pic though


----------



## Randy




----------



## 13point9

Opacity - Abandoned Photography and Urban Exploration, I have most of the wallpapers there on rotaion on my screens


----------



## vampiregenocide

I got this atm  I did not know of this awesome thread!


----------



## synrgy

Zak1233 said:


> (rad picture of cherry blosssoms)



mmmmm.... I do so love cherry blossoms.. One of the few things to appreciate in my area during early spring.


----------



## Zak1233

synrgy said:


> mmmmm.... I do so love cherry blossoms.. One of the few things to appreciate in my area during early spring.


They really are beautiful, makes me wish I was going to Japan next month for Hanami  Too bad the moniez didn't work out


----------



## Bungle

Would you expect anything less?


----------



## s_k_mullins

My current desktop wallpaper... Nothing spectacular, just my dream guitar


----------



## Bungle

Is that Blue Matteo? I want to swim in it.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Bungle said:


> Is that Blue Matteo? I want to swim in it.


 
Not sure dude. 
This is a Private Stock, and they usually have custom or "one-off" colors. I think it's actually a custom finish called "Aquamarine" or something like that. 
But I'm not positive.


----------



## Arterial

Currently my wallpaper at work and at home


----------



## MFB

But I'm SO jacking the Raiden wallpaper posted earlier


----------



## espman

This thread is awesome!

This has been mine for about a week now




(Sorry for the huge ass pic )


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I'm only posting the thumbnails because the site doesn't allow hotlinking, but I'll post links below the images. After clicking the link there will be a button on the site (below the thumbnail) labeled "enlarge wallpaper" that will lead you to the full sized images.

These gastly and haunter walls are actually pretty badass/creepy looking





Gastly - Pokemon Wallpaper 241333 - Desktop Nexus Anime





Haunter - Pokemon Wallpaper 113610 - Desktop Nexus Anime




And now for something completely different!!




 *ALL HAIL WOBBUFFET!!!!* 








Wobbuffet - Pokemon Wallpaper 40144 - Desktop Nexus Anime


----------



## MFB

Wobuffet has taken over for MGS4 Raiden


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Daemoniac

That Wobuffet pic is fucking awesome


----------



## Asrial

Of doom


----------



## Mordacain

MFB said:


> But I'm SO jacking the Raiden wallpaper posted earlier



and I just jacked the one you posted! 

This has been mine for a long time at work:


----------



## powergroover

*permanent* wallpaper of my Eee PC


----------



## Kr1zalid

My previous wallpaper...


----------



## vampiregenocide

I currently have a really cool nebula as my wallpaper, now idea where it's from though.


----------



## tank

Asrial said:


> Of doom



very cool!


----------



## maliciousteve

mine


----------



## decypher

Mine, I've rebuilt WatchTower's Energetic Disassembly cover in Cinema4D - which makes it very easy to change view angle, colors, output resolution and stuff...


----------



## DGKarehere

This one's pretty decent!


----------



## SenorDingDong

Been my wallpaper for some time now. Don't know how many of you will actually enjoy it, though, as it's very basic:


----------



## Alberto7

Here's mine:






Perhaps a bit cluttered, but I'm just so pumped about the movie that I need to remind myself of it every few minutes when I switch to my desktop


----------



## Sofos

Realized we don't have one, so here goes.


----------



## leandroab

You can find all my wallpapers here:
Astronomy Picture of the Day Archive


----------



## espman

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Realized we don't have one, so here goes.


 
Actually......
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/44864-wallpaper-thread.html


----------



## ZEBOV

^Most of the images in that are gone though.


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm a HUGE fan of Mass Effect (I haven't played ME3 yet). These are the only 2 wallpapers I've used so far.


----------



## eegor

That shot of the Citadel is amazing.


----------



## Moolaka

JFK did not say that- white people do not know what skeet means.


----------



## Bigsby

its where you shoot the clay discs with a shotgun right


----------



## ZEBOV

^yep


----------



## BucketheadRules

My current one:


----------



## squid-boy

WHY DID I NOT KNOW ABOUT THIS THREAD?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

For science. You monster.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## espman

ZEBOV said:


> ^Most of the images in that are gone though.


Good point.
And on that note...


----------



## espman

And a couple that I found in the old thread


----------



## Murmel




----------



## Sofos

I also think that if you use someones wallpaper, you post that you do. maybe quote the image and say "New wallpaper" or something. idk


----------



## Vostre Roy

I <3 Romantically Apocalyptic:

1 - Romantically Apocalyptic


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

I'm using this:




in conjunction with the Rainmeter Skyrim skin.


----------



## BTFStan

vampiregenocide said:


>



what is this from? its rad


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Underworld

Mine at the office : 

http://www.netcarshow.com/honda/2012-accord_coupe_concept/1280x960/wallpaper_02.htm


----------



## Alberto7

I absolutely HATE wallpapers with a website on them. It has to be very tiny and not noticeable. The artist's signature is fine, but even that has to be small and not very noticeable. Band names are fine as well.

These are my two go-to wallpapers when I can't find anything else:


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Sephiroth952

My current wall paper.


----------



## SeductionS

I like to keep my desktop look clean .
It matches the frame of my HP Elitebook 8770W and my Steelseries Kana pretty well .


----------



## axxessdenied

current:


----------



## Sofos

my current one:


----------



## Brill

My current several backrounds


----------



## Aevolve

My current two:












EDIT: that's disappointing.. they're both full 1920x1080 but hosting is cutting them down.


----------



## Swyse

I found a picture of two flame spalt boards and then tried to book match them.


----------



## Philligan

Here are the current ones I rotate through.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Ker-Bump!






Thought this was hilarious.


----------



## ASoC

Here's what I've been using






Recently switched to this


----------



## JohnDillingerJr

some of my favs:


----------



## BlackMastodon

Using this one with Rainmeter. Really like it. I don't use any desktop Icons and just made the selector wheel have all the stuff I would use on my desktop. I love having an empty desktop and just seeing the background.


----------



## Alberto7

^That is extremely badass!

Here are the last 4 that I've had (from oldest to the one I currently have):

1.





2.





3.





Current.






And this is the one that I have on my phone as background:





I'm going through a heavy Metroid fanboy-ism phase


----------



## Darkened

My favourite:


----------



## Nile

Darkened said:


> My favourite:



Gojira, is that you?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

This is my current one. Pretty cool I guess. I love abstract wallpapers. *shrug*


----------



## Tang

The older I get the more boring my desktops get. I'll always keep my desktop tidy, but the pictures themselves usually end up being of my dogs.


----------



## Aevolve

Current wallpaper:






Many I often use:


----------



## flexkill

This site has a bunch of cool shit to choose from....have a look.

InterFaceLift


----------



## Watty

^ Thanks for that, the first result on the page when I clicked was a shot of the skyline in Seattle; reppin' the local views!


----------



## Murmel

Decided to clean up my desktop, changed wallpaper too.
Dir En Grey fanboy, forever and always.


----------



## facepalm66

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I have this pic for a desktop on my new iMac, my old PowerBook G4, and my internal screen on my LG Voyager cell phone


 
funny, I've seen THIS PLACE in bear gryls ultimate surival. I really did! 
He did a water jump over there.


----------



## facepalm66

My personal ones.


----------



## JamesM




----------

